

Google Traps Zenter in Coding Zoo - jmorin007
http://startupalpha.com/chatter/2008/03/22/y-combinator-google-traps-zenter-in-coding-zoo/

======
dfranke
Where's my down arrow? I was hoping for an update on how the Zenters were
faring at Google and when we'd get to use something derived from their work.
Instead I just got this vitriolic ramble.

------
Hexstream
The proper way to read this article:

1\. Read the last two paragraphs and realize it's an ad. 2\. Omit to read the
rest.

------
aristus
Gah. The blood's in the water, eh? What a nasty, self-serving piece of work.

------
bfioca
Wow, this is bad. But it gives me an opportunity to counter her main point. I
actually talked to Wayne of Zenter about this very thing - I asked him whether
he felt any remorse or negativity about going from starting Zenter to working
for Google. I was really curious about it, personally. He emphatically refuted
any such notion! He told me he has been very happy there and was impressed by
the way that google works and the process they have. I anticipated that
response but it seemed very heartfelt and emphatic. I suspect that Google
probably doesn't fit in to many of the big company stereotypes... I think that
would've been obvious to anyone who'd done even a little bit of homework on
the topic.

------
spiralhead
Nice marketing stunt, lady

------
ashu
I don't know what I should be annoyed with more: the fact that idiots like
this person are making pointless (or argument-less) noise or the fact that
such noise is making it to the top of HN! I mean, anti-YC news is absolutely
fine, but it should at least be making _some_ point!

------
astrec
"Donna Bogatin's purported distaste for YCombinator is belied, however, by her
self-interested appropriation of Paul Graham's essay to pitch a competitive
offering."

------
SwellJoe
Bitterness, thy name is Donna Bogatin (whoever that is).

------
TrevorJ
There isn't unnecessarily a duality here. After all, he is doing the lions'
share of the creative and coding work before the startups get sold.

------
tim2
Investment bankers trashing hackers. What to say.

